# Canon 580EXII problem, can someone help?



## ljacobi (Apr 15, 2011)

I have (2) Canon 580EXII flashes. . ... and when I'm using just the one on the camera, it is not firing quickly, I have to wait until the pilot light turns red again to use it again and that is wasting my time on shoots. Any suggestions?
Also, if Im just using the flash on camera, does it need to be in MASTER mode? or does the master mode need to be off to work continuously?

Also, when I set up both flashes, one on the camera in Master mode and the other in slave mode (both on Pocket wizard flex's).... Im not getting the slave to fire every single time. . . . both are on the same channel, etc. Any suggestions?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.

Lauri


----------



## rehab (Apr 15, 2011)

fresh batteries in both?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 15, 2011)

Here is where you wanna' hang out if you wanna' learn how to use Canon speedlights...        Speedliting - Speedlighting - Learn Flash Photography - Canon Speedlites - Nikon Speedlights - Off Camera Flash - Speedliters Intensive - Syl Arena

It is Syl Arena's blog. He is the web's premier Canon flash guru. Sort of the Joe McNally, but for Canon. So you've probably never heard of him.


----------



## j-dogg (Apr 17, 2011)

are you shooting 1 x 1hz @ 1/4? I think even the 580ex would have trouble doing that quickly, and it would drain your batteries quick.

set it to something like, 1x 35hz @ 1/128 or 1/64, something that doesn't use a lot of power.


----------

